# Sport Stacking Times



## cmhardw (May 3, 2009)

With all the recent talk about Sport Stacking after their World Championships I decided to see if any of us still practice this. I used to practice quite a lot for sport stacking, but with life and work getting in the way I stopped for a long time.

This thread is a call for those of us who enjoy sport stacking to post our times. I used the search function and didn't find a similar thread to this. If one exists, delete this one and we can post in the old one.

My average of 12 on the cycle from today to start the thread:
11.73 (11.48) 14.37 12.28 11.86 16.11 (19.92) 12.77 11.77 11.63 16.65 11.81 = 13.10

Chris


----------



## Sin-H (May 3, 2009)

I don't practise it, but I can do like, high 13s.

but I'm gonna practise a bit more


----------



## Poke (May 3, 2009)

I havn't done this in forever... I used to get like... 18. I sucked. Terribly.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 3, 2009)

I used to practice this irregularly... at least until my dog got ahold of my cups. Now I don't have enough to practice with 

I think my best was ~19 or 20.


----------



## CubingDuck (May 3, 2009)

Im not amazing at SP, but I get OK times.

3-3-3 : 3.77

3-6-3 : 5.48

Cycle : 16.58


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 3, 2009)

I remember when I got my Stackmat I got into it for a bit. I don't think I could sub-20 the cycle, though. >.>


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

For the cycle, I remember averaging around 23 seconds, but I only did it for a day, before quitting.


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2009)

My best cycle was 17 seconds I believe. I may try it somemore this summer.

Chris, did you go to cupstacking Worlds this year?


----------



## Faz (May 4, 2009)

Chris.. Leave... Now.


----------



## mazei (May 4, 2009)

I think my best cycle was around 13s.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 4, 2009)

mine was 12-13


----------



## Bryan (May 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Chris.. Leave... Now.



Dude, don't be a jerk. How is this thread any worse than "What's your favorite music?" or other stuff in Off Topic?

I used to play with the cups for a while (I had three sets from when I taught a Wednesday night class on either the cube or cupstacking), and I think I was around 20 or so, but I can't remember. The big pain with cupstacking is that it's very loud (not good when you have kids napping), and I could never find a table that had a good height to it to practice at in my house.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2009)

My best cycle was around 18 or 19, I think, but I averaged more like 22 or 23. I should try it again sometime.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 4, 2009)

My best cycle was 12ish and my average was 14 or so. I was horrible.


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Chris.. Leave... Now.
> ...



It was a joke................. I was just pointing out that he is promoting cupstacking, which is fine, but some people consider cupstacking to be cubing's mortal enemy.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

333 1.99 
363 2.62 
cycle 7.50

My stacking channel is esquimalt2 lol. I can't do an average of 12 without being aweful because I fumble insanly.


----------



## V-te (Aug 31, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



+1! Cup stackers are the natural enemy of cubers!


----------



## xdaragon (Mar 23, 2011)

*Speed-Stacking*

Hhheeeellllloooo Fellow Cubers!  
Okay, I was just curious does any do speed-stacking or have ever thought about trying it? If you do speed-stack, are you fast or to busy cubing?


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 23, 2011)

I was going to buy the cups with my stackmat but decided against it since I wouldn't have enough money for the other cubing things I wanted to order.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 23, 2011)

Thread merge. Also :tu to sport stacking  I haven't done it in a while, but I still practice it from time to time.


----------

